# Little Parts for Tranny Rebuild - 1990 / FS5W71C



## nippodriv (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everybody...here's a semi-easy question that applies to a lot of vehicles (probably).

I'm going to rebuild the transmission in my 1990 pickup. Parts stores (Autozone / Checker-Schucks-Kragen) have the major stuff, like gears, synchros and bearings, but where do I get the little stuff, like:

- Lock Nuts for the mainshaft and countershaft
- Retaining Pins for the shift rods
- Snap Rings (an assortment so I can pick the right size to ensure snug fits with replacement parts)
- Bearing Shim for the front of the countershaft

I've seen a little package of assorted generic snap rings at the stores, but I'd probably have to buy 6 or 8 of them just to get the ones I need, right? (There are 7 snap rings to be replaced, according to Chilton's Repair Manual). I'm going to go to a dealer because they have diagrams with part numbers for every little part--so maybe they'll know. But maybe this question will help everybody, and reduce reliance on dealers and/or specialty knowledge.

Thanks for any answers, folks! 

Transmission:
FS5W71C
( 5 speed, manual, 2wd )


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Cant help you out with the info, but use GL4 in the tranny. I used synthetic and totally trashed mine. It eats the syncros. Just so you know for your newly rebuilt tranny.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

just take the old pins rings and nut or the shafts and things they fit on to a fastener store like Fastenal and have them match it. tell them everything's metric, that will save time. for shims, all i can think of is six states dist. they're not national but if theres not one close theres got to be someone like them.


----------



## MIBPreacher (Sep 3, 2010)

Try Courtesy Nissan online They carry every part known to Nissan and have awesome prices.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan put out a TSB (NTB97-018b) recommending that you should replace the trans case during a rebuild with countermeasure part #32101-2S602. Update cases has a higher fill hole to increase oil capacity and prevent lack of lube condition during accelleration and/or climbing and that could result in ruining the main and counter drive gears. It essentially increases the MT oil capacity one additional quart. Part's not cheap, though., last time I checked.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I just jack up the side of the truck, then add the extra oil


----------

